# Setting up dish



## Aldennis (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a VP211k Rx and want to use a Direct Tv Slimline dish with SL3PIGZ LNB for the dish. Can this be done? I connected everything and set up dish installation correct. I receive a signal using my Digiwave Sat Finder and it peaks ok. Several times it has locked on 62.5 and 77 but doesn't indicate the Sat name. Signal strengths is 50+ on receiver. It doesn't always, most of time it doesn't, give a signal on the VP211K. Pointed to different Az and get signals, but always go back to correct Az.

Re using Direct dish: In the past, early 2000, when I switched to Dish from Direct, I just changed receivers and repointed the dish. Have things changed that much that you cannot do that again?

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know there used to be some old dishes that were reusable... But I think it has been a while since you could do what you are trying to do.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I do not think any of the slimline dishes can be used with Dish receivers. Just save yourself a lot of hassle trying to make it work and get a proper Dish dish.


----------



## Aldennis (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the correct Dish dish which works fine. Just trying something different and looking for something to do with all those old dishes laying around besides using for snow cups. No snow every here anyway.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You have to use a DISH LNB to get the signal to the 211k receiver. I have seen where others have used non-dish dishes in their installation but the LNB was DISH. Thanks.



Aldennis said:


> I have a VP211k Rx and want to use a Direct Tv Slimline dish with SL3PIGZ LNB for the dish. Can this be done? I connected everything and set up dish installation correct. I receive a signal using my Digiwave Sat Finder and it peaks ok. Several times it has locked on 62.5 and 77 but doesn't indicate the Sat name. Signal strengths is 50+ on receiver. It doesn't always, most of time it doesn't, give a signal on the VP211K. Pointed to different Az and get signals, but always go back to correct Az.
> 
> Re using Direct dish: In the past, early 2000, when I switched to Dish from Direct, I just changed receivers and repointed the dish. Have things changed that much that you cannot do that again?
> 
> Thanks


----------

